# Fairhaven Nubians - Luna kidded!



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So.... Luna was my sneaky girl, and I did not have a due date for her which I hate. She kidded unassisted as a FF, May 6th with two very feminine and lovely doelings. Nice ending to a LONG year! Meet Mia and Lia - still need to send in the papers... my son gets married in 2 weeks so I'm behind!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

They are stunning. Such long lovely ears and beautiful faces. Very well put together as well. Bet you are surely proud of those two. (clap)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

So cute!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Super cute little girls :inlove:Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

SO adorable! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Perfect little ladies! Congratulations


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty girls! Congratulations!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all! My only problem is, that now that I look at them and evaluate, I can't bring myself to sell them -- - - and I promised myself to keep the numbers down this year. Time to evaluate my milkers..... :bonk:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Too early to decide anyway, isn't it?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Not really. I can decide if I will definitely sell them. I look at mom's udder, and after about a week you can tell a lot about shoulder assembly, spring of rib, length, topline, angle from hips to pins, height of estucheon, etc. I do like to hang onto them for about 3 months before a final decision if I am seeing what I like to begin with. Some things do change quite a bit, such as depth and sometimes a good amount of width. But if I'm seeing a pinched front end, lots of ear control, etc......... these are out for me.


----------

